# Need someone to draw up some Constructs



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

This will be quick and brief. All I need are drawings of three units; a light, medium and heavy Us'eti construct. They are colored jet black with dark blue veins running the surface of their hulls that pulse rhythmically. They are terrifying in appearance, seeming to be a cross between Dark Eldar and Chaos make studded with arcane blades and ornamental crests that befuddle the mind once looked upon, retaining the general shape of an Imperial Probe droid (as seen in The Empire Strikes Back) with a central bulk and dangling legs and apertures dotted with wickedly sharp blades. The light version of these are the only ones without ranged weaponry. The medium and heavies carry weapons which fire beams that are colored a hue that cannot be understood by any mortal mind. These constructs also hover and give off an eerie aura which can disrupt sensors and forcefields at seemingly random times.

Anyone think they can give it a shot?


----------

